# Armenian:  Եղեռնի ճանաչում



## Elliot Clark

could you tell me which /alphabet language is this?

Եղեռնի ճանաչում


----------



## Dlyons

Perhaps Armenian ?


----------



## Magazine

Hola Elliot, una buena manera de encontrar esto sería poner la pregunta en "other languages", quizás alguien lo conozca


----------



## TravelinTom

I can't swear to it but a Google search indicates it might be Armenian.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armenian_language


----------



## ordira

yes, I also think it's Armenian and I support Magazine's opinion


----------



## Elliot Clark

Why I am asking this question is that I found a blog and I am trying to figure out which language is that to find a relevant person for me to translate.


----------



## sokol

It is definitely Armenian - here the Armenian alphabet; transliterated "jeʁerni dsanačowm" where "ow" actually stands for one vowel if I remember correctly (I thought "u" but Wiki suggests "y" = like in German Umlaut "ü"; my Armenian skills are more than rusty - hardly existant at all to tell the truth).

Sorry, but I can't help with a translation.


----------



## origumi

I think it says something like "recognize the atrocity" in Armenian.

http://envisionarmenia.com/etymology/index.php?list=arm&prim=arm&word=273
http://envisionarmenia.com/etymology/index.php?list=arm&prim=arm&word=577


----------



## Elliot Clark

Thanks a lot guys...


----------



## Linguist301

I'm Armenian, and so is that. It means "recognition of the calamity", probably referring to the recognition of the Armenian Genocide.

Let me know how I can help.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

So is it Եղեռնի ճանաչում (recognition of the calamity)?


----------



## Linguist301

Yes. Very good colour coding by the way!


----------

